# Starter Loft-Dividing



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have built the Rosewood Starter loft. Trying to determine the best way to divide this loft into 2 sections. 

Any pictures or suggestions from others would be appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your door is probably on one side of the loft, so your going to have to put another door as part of the divider, I used wire and made a small door with the wire and wood. The only problem with wire is they can see each other, I do not serperate the sexes so it does not matter for me, but if that is why you want two sections then a solid wood wall would be better , just remember which way you want the inside door to swing out to, as it can get in the way. another option is to build another smaller loft.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Napa242,
If you want to make your Rosewood loft into two sections I would use a solid wall down the middle from front to back for several reasons. If one side is for youngsters its better to wean and train them seperate from their parents. If your seperating old bird racing team or breeders a solid wall will make it easier to start new pairings when birds are together. It will make race team easy to motivate for races. Since the loft is a little on the small side I would not make the partition door swing open but rather slide open to save room. Lots of luck Greek Boy.


----------

